# Pond Devastation



## vant (Jun 4, 2013)

My pond just ransacked by some predator and while more than half of the fish were eaten, there were a few left that are wounded. Does anyone have any suggestion for what to do? I set up an inside "hospital" tank where I salted the water (1tablespoon per 5 gallon) in hope to help the fish a bit but besides this, I'm not sure what else to do. Most the fish left have damage to their scale with many being scratched/clawed off and leaving the body red in color. Some of them have the scale problem as well as having their mouth ripped off like the ones in picture 1 and 4.

Any suggestion would be appreciated.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I don't think you can do much except make it harder for anything to do it again


----------



## ddcool (Jul 31, 2012)

clean water and salt will help. go to Koiphen.com and check out their hospital section. Tons of info on there. I actually had to inject a few koi with antibiotics I got at the vet before.
It had bad mouth rot but survived. Good luck !


----------



## vant (Jun 4, 2013)

thanks ddcool, forgot about koiphen until you mentioned it. will go there and hopefully find some useful information.


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

If they have wounds, I'd definitely treat them with a antibiotic. Erythromycin if you want a specific kind.


----------



## vant (Jun 4, 2013)

the rest of the fish died, only 2 small 5 inch ones left and that's because they weren't that injured.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry to hear , it is devastating


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your losses. I've lost several koi/goldfish over the years to raccoons. My parents lost their koi to a blue heron that came under their covered porch to attack their outdoor tank.


----------



## vant (Jun 4, 2013)

i just hope it doesn't happen it again. i used to hate raccoons and herons but kind of wish that it was them that attacked my fish since they tend to leave after grabbing some fish and not stay behind to kill all the fish like the mink. 
currently trying to set a trap to catch. wish me luck.


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

where in cloverdale do u live. I also live there but never had any problems. jungle all around here but I guess I'm lucky. I do have some herons statue by my pond and a floating alligator to scare anything that goes near the pond. Maybe that's why I got lucky


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

and how deep is u pond. if it's small then it's probably raccoons


----------



## vant (Jun 4, 2013)

3 feet deep

near kwatlen


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

An electric fence might work. Or an ultra high frequency sound anti-pest emitter (solar powered & with a motion sensor).


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Shot gun is about the only thing that deters raccoon  
Wasn't it Anthony who posting picture of a diving raccoon years back?
I had mine at 4 feet deep and not yet had a problem for the past 2 years (knock on wood). Not so with the two smaller ponds where they even go after the little feeder goldfish. 
Even the bears just look in and leave.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the attack. You may want to get a trail camera and see who the culprit is...tailor your defence so to speak. Funny I have a large ceramic urn, maybe 80 gallons, that is above grade by about 2.5 feet and for many years predators left the fish alone. Maybe it is same effect gklaw is experiencing. Then after many years, one night a raccoon balanced on the rim and got one the huge fan tails. Man, was I mad. .....it became war. I sympathize with your situation.


----------

